# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  New ArcheAge 2.0 Bot

## Cheddercheese

Easy to use bot I've been using for a while, got publicly released for 2.0 launch

----------


## ngacminh86

Video does not play. What's wrong?

----------

